# en <verbe> un(e) autre - rôle du pronom "en"



## Guill

Bonsoir,

J'ai perdu mon livre. Je vais en acheter un autre.

C'est ce qu'on dit, et ça me parait tout à fait normal.

Mais d'où vient ce "en" ? Il ne correspond à aucun COI introduit par "de" ou une quelconque autre proposition. Comment l'expliquer à une personne qui apprend le français ?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.
Voir aussi le fil FR: en <verbe> un autre - rôle du pronom "en" sur le forum Français-Anglais.


----------



## Li Forest

Bonsoir,

Dans votre phrase, "en" désigne "le livre". Il me semble, donc, qu'il désigne bien un COD.

En effet, sans "en", la phrase devient "Je vais acheter un autre..." et il manque un COD.


----------



## Guill

J'entends bien. Mais dans le cas où l'objet direct serait défini, on dirait "Je vais l'acheter". "en" remplacerait donc aussi les objets directs indéfinis ?


----------



## Chimel

C'est justement parce que, dans ton exemple, l'objet direct est indéfini. Mais il pourrait être défini, cela dépend de ce qu'on veut dire.

Quand on dit "J'ai perdu mon bonnet, je vais en racheter un", on désigne un bonnet quelconque, il est impossible de racheter littéralement le même objet (puisqu'il est perdu...). L'objet est indéfini.

C'est dans le même sens qu'on dit "J'ai perdu mon livre, je vais en racheter un": on veut parler d'un autre exemplaire, qui n'est pas matériellement le même.

Mais on peut tout aussi bien dire "J'ai perdu ce livre [auquel je tenais tant], je vais le racheter". Dans ce cas, on ne pense pas à l'exemplaire numéroté X mais au titre et on considère qu'on rachète "le même" livre. Même pour le bonnet, d'ailleurs, il ne serait pas incorrect de dire "je vais le racheter" pour dire "exactement le même modèle".


----------



## Guill

Je vois. C'est une utilisation de "en" que je ne connaissais pas (enfin, je l'utilisais bien entendu, sans vraiment savoir pourquoi ni me le demander...). Merci pour cette confirmation.


----------



## nasrinklz43

bonjour tout le monde

Dans ce beau poème de Jaques prévert , intitulé" Chanson Du Geôlier "  , on lit :
...
Je veux la déliver / Je veux qu'elle soit libre /Et même de s'en aller / Et même de revenir /
Et encore de m'aimer / ou d'en aimer un autre / ...
Je n'arrive pas à comprendre cette partie  (soulignée), et surtout je ne comprends pas  pourquoi s'est utilizé
en .
Qui peut m'aider  ?
Merci infiniment d'avance .


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

En aimer un/une autre est une expression équivalente à aimer un autre. Je ne trouve pas vraiment d'explication à la présence de ce en. Il est seulement emphatique je pense.


----------



## Juliette64

Bonjour,

Je pense que le "en" est là car c'est lié à "je veux qu'elle soit libre" :

Je comprends : "Je veux qu'elle soit libre de m'aimer ou d'en aimer un autre". 
Effectivement le "en" n'est pas obligatoire grammaticalement mais permet peut-être d'avoir le nombre de pieds voulus pour donner le rythme.


----------



## JClaudeK

nasrinklz43 said:


> je ne comprends pas pourquoi *c*'est utili*s*é





Juliette64 said:


> le "en" n'est pas obligatoire grammaticalement



L'explication grammaticale pour ce "en" serait:
ou d'aimer un autre parmi tous les hommes possibles > ou d'en aimer un autre ("en" remplace la partie  soulignée - qui est sous-entendue)


----------



## Nanon

Il aurait été possible d'écrire : "et encore de m'aimer / ou d'aimer quelqu'un d'autre" avec le même nombre de pieds. Mais l'expression "en aimer un(e) autre" est consacrée. L'explication est celle qu'a donnée JC. Sans "en", la phrase "j'aime un autre" semble incomplète : un autre quoi ?


----------



## Roméo31

D'accord avec tout ce qui précède.

Le pronom "en" est bien ici dans son rôle de *représentant*, mais de représentant* d'un mot "éllipsé*", à savoir "homme".

_Et encore de m'aimer / ou d'en aimer un autre._ =  "Et encore de m'aimer / ou d'aimer un autre homme."

Autre ex. :


> Elle dit, en parlant de lui : "Ah ! il m’embête, à la fin ! J’en ai assez ! Ma foi, tant pis,* j’en trouverai un autre !"* (Flaubert).


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je suis d'accord. On peut encore trouver _En voudras-tu d'autre ?, _où l'on ne peut pas se passer du pronom_ en_. De là, je suppose que _autre_, que ce soit celui de _un autre_ ou de_ d'autre_, est adjectif. Dans d'autres cas _autre_ peut être pronom, comme semble-t-il dans _Un autre n'aurait pas fait mieux_. J'ai parcouru en vitesse la page du TLF_i_, j'ai eu l'impression que la distinction entre l'adjectif _autre_ et le pronom n'était pas toujours aisée.

(Je faisais suite au message de Nanon, n'ayant pas eu le message de Roméo, pardon.)


----------



## wm138

Jamais art plus subtil que ce art, qui suppose qu'on *en* fuit un autre, et non point qu'on le précède. [ Lagarde et Michard, xix siècle, p. 504]

quelle est la fonction du mot "en" ?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## hual

Bonsoir,

C'est l'objet direct pronominalisé de fuit. On fuit un autre art.


----------



## Jorge Ávila

Bonne nuit à tous, pourquoi l'adverbe _en _ici, _Voyage au centre de la Terre_:

_Le directeur de ce curieux établissement était un savant, l’ami du consul de Hambourg, M. le professeur Thomson. Mon oncle avait pour lui une chaude lettre de recommandation. En général, un savant *en *reçoit assez mal un autre. Mais ici ce fut tout autrement._

Merci!


----------



## hual

Bonsoir,

_Un savant *en* reçoit assez mal un autre = Un savant reçoit assez mal un autre *savant*._


----------



## wm138

Cortège est une groupe de personnes qui *en* suivent une autre pour lui faire honneur.

Quel est le sens de *en*? Pouvons-nous omettre *en* ici ?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Graine de Moutarde

Salut wm138. Le 'en' marche pour qualifier "une autre." Il nous montre qu'on parle d'une autre groupe de personnes.

Je crois qu'il est tout à fait nécessaire. Autrement, la phrase se lirait "une group de personnes qui suivent une autre" mais on serait obligé à se demander "une autre quoi"?

J'espère que cette explication a du sens, mais attendons les explications d'autres gens, voulez-vous? 

~~~Graine de Moutarde


----------



## Olaszinhok

Le mot ‘groupe’ est masculin en français.   C'est, à mon avis,  un groupe de personnes qui en suivent/suit un autre...


----------



## OLN

en = une autre personne

Je fais un gâteau. Ensuite, j'en fais un autre/ j'en fais d'autres.
Un train peut en cacher un autre.
Une personne en suit une autre. Des personnes en suivent une autre/d'autres.

Un cortège peut suivre une seule personne (le meneur) ou un mort dans corbillard.


----------



## Oscar Aqueterre

*en +V+ un autre* : 
Non, *en* ne peut pas être omis, c'est un complément du pronom indéfini "*un autre*" (bien sûr, si *un autre *est adjectif épithète d'un nom précisé ou implicite, le complément *en* n'a pas lieu d'être utilisé).

_Mon stylo n'écrit plus, j'*en* voudrais *un autre*. = Je voudrais *un autre stylo* *(que* *celui qui n'écrit plus)*.
J'ai cassé mon stylo, donne-m'*en un autre*. = Donne-moi *un autre stylo (que celui que j'ai cassé)*._
Ils ont_ trouvé une explication, n'*en* cherche pas *d'autre*. = Ne cherche pas *d'autre explication (que celle qu'ils ont trouvée)*.
Il *en* aime *une autre*. = Il aime *une autre* [sous-entendu : fille, femme] *qu'elle*._
 - Avec certains verbes, l'action porte forcément sur *un autre* *que le sujet logique même*, ce qui ne pourrait évidemment pas se dire autrement que :
_des moutons qui *en* suivent *un autre* = des moutons qui suivent *un autre mouton (qu'eux-mêmes)*.
une phrase qui *en* explique *une autre* = une phrase qui explique *une autre phrase (que la phrase même)*._

Dans tous les cas où il complète *"un autre" *employé pronominalement, *"en"* évite la répétition du nom, et bien souvent celle de toute la proposition précédente.
Attention : à l'impératif affirmatif, *en* est placé non pas avant, mais après le verbe, et éventuellement après le pronom personnel COI (dans ce cas, moi + en = m'en, toi + en = t'en).


----------



## human1

Dans la phrase
"Quand nous parlons de base, nous faisons référence à une chose qui en soutient une autre",
est-ce que l'utilisation de "en" est obligatoire, ou facultative ?

Je sais que on utilise "en" quand on parle de la quantité, mais il n'y a pas de quantité ici. 

Aussi on utilise "en" pour remplace une chose, et il semble que dans ladite phrase "en" remplace "chose", mais je ne comprends pourquoi on dois l'utilise ici. Parce que, la phrase "une chose qui soutient une autre" me semble correcte.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonjour human1 et bienvenue sur les forums WordReference ! 

Le pronom _en_ remplace bien _chose_.

C'est _un(e) autre_ qui, employé comme complément d'objet, demande d'employer le pronom _en_.


----------

